# couldnt help myself (betta #2)



## mgarch (May 26, 2013)

This guy is from Walmart. I saw him there a couple weeks ago but managed to talk myself out of snatching him up. A few days ago I went back and there he was still. He is fearless he never flinched once when I picked up his cup. The water had algae growing in it so I couldnt let him stay in there right??? haha

also need help naming him for all of you creative users !!

View attachment 159378


View attachment 159386


View attachment 159394


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

He's beautiful! A color of yellow you don't see everyday. Good find!


----------



## mgarch (May 26, 2013)

thanks! hes pretty cool lookin. the base of his fins are a teal color


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Gorgeous, I love him!!

How about Colonel Mustard? ;-)


----------



## mgarch (May 26, 2013)

that reminds me of clue the game haha

another question for you guys. does it seem like the top fin is kinda small or do you guys think it looks normal?


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Awesome looking guy. I guess stainless wouldn't work for this one ha ha ha. A name isn't coming to me for this guy. What about wiggles that you liked so much?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Bonheur, soleil and joie are French for sunshine.

Dore (with an accent mark over the "e") is "golden"


----------



## mgarch (May 26, 2013)

thanks for the comments guys! 

not huge on french names (bc I probably cannot pronounce them well) haha

Once there are a few that I like Ill make a poll. Seemed to work well when I made one for Flux!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

"joie" is pronounced "Joey." The rest? Your guess is as good as mine. They just look pretty.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Mango, Curacao... Or and you can thank my disgusting habit for this one... FLAME


----------



## mgarch (May 26, 2013)

flame works well with this guy haha Ill consider that one


----------



## mgarch (May 26, 2013)

my friend said he looked like a dragon today haha so I said he looked like a mushu (from mulan)


----------



## mgarch (May 26, 2013)

hes a feisty one. he always darts towards his food and attacks it haha he is very outgoing


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

It's cool when they give a little show.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

I love the name Flux. How about Flare?


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

how about Flynn? or xavier?


----------



## mgarch (May 26, 2013)

love the name xavier! but not a huge fan of human names for fish. Nothin wrong with it at all, I just want something more unique


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Omg a yellow CT?! Lucky! I woulda bought him too


----------



## mgarch (May 26, 2013)

Yeah I had never seen one before so I snatched him up haha I definitely didn't plan to get another one but why not??


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Flame , I agree. Have you named him yet? Or are you going to do the poll?


----------



## mgarch (May 26, 2013)

I will do a poll soon I just need a few more names


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

i love him, so pretty...i like the name "flame" for him


----------



## mgarch (May 26, 2013)

Ok so to recap he have:
Flame
Colonel Mustard 
Mushu
Venturi (just thought it sounded cool)

Any others?


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Hes beautiful! Brilliant yellow.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

He is a mustardy color...how about Grey Poupon or Dijon (brand and type of mustard). Or maybe Wasabi?

Right now all I can think about is food names...sorry...I'm REALLY hungry right now lol!

How about Nova (like a star)? Lemon Drop (lol more food), or since he is yellow and has extending rays something else that has to do with the stars or the sun...Ray, Sunshine, etc.


----------



## mgarch (May 26, 2013)

I like nova I will add that to the list


----------



## KTBetta (May 22, 2013)

Ooo, that's a pretty yellow! I like Wasabi and Nova!


----------



## lyraloo (Jul 4, 2013)

I can't help but think of "Slither" when I look at him.... no idea why


----------



## aznmint (Apr 2, 2013)

Oooo goregous CT!
Can't think up of any names so if you do a poll my vote would be for Nova! =)


----------



## Lynzee (Jun 21, 2013)

He's a beautiful fish! I love the yellow Bettas. I'm glad he has a better home now, and not an undersized algae filled cup. I'd name him Sonny =]]


----------



## mgarch (May 26, 2013)

I will put up a poll soon please feel free to vote!


----------



## mgarch (May 26, 2013)

Yeah his cup was disgusting! It had brown stuff growing on the inside


----------



## mgarch (May 26, 2013)

Sorry guys I was away for a few days!

Ok so I set up a poll. Feel free to leave any more names in the comment section. I cannot change the poll but I will definitely consider any names


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm kinda liking wasabi. Unique


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Of course I just voted for flame. But wasabi hmmm.


----------



## mgarch (May 26, 2013)

thanks for voting! how are your bettas doing?


----------



## Lucubration (Jul 7, 2013)

So striking! A real diamond in the rough (but aren't they all?)

Do you figure it was boldness, apathy, or nonchalance?

I'm not good with names. Between your description and his appearance, he strikes me as a golden dragon or titan. Not sure where to go with that.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Well, two out of the three are good. It appears I purchased a sick fish a week ago. The fish store wanted me to bring him back and to pick another but I couldn't part with him. Supposedly he's from Thailand. He's getting better so all is well. You?


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

PS. When are you going to buy a fish we can name stainless? Hmm, perhaps the next one?


----------



## mgarch (May 26, 2013)

they are both doing well. they seem content. I will start my npt for flux in late august. I would start sooner but I am moving soon.


----------



## mgarch (May 26, 2013)

haha that is all you. I wouldnt want to steal it haha You sound like you need another one anyway!


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Glad the two little beasts are good. What's a NPT?


----------



## mgarch (May 26, 2013)

natural planted tank. basically just real plants instead of fake ones. Ill put down some soil under some sand too


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok sounds cool. I have a java fern, Anubis and a sword fern with nothing on the bottom and I noticed that the sword plant was not only unrooted but it has 3 new leaves. Keep those in mind for your tank. I think the sword gets big though


----------



## mgarch (May 26, 2013)

I will have to remember that


----------



## mgarch (May 26, 2013)

Thanks for voting everyone. Ill leave it up for a few days. The poll is pretty tight so hopefully a few more people vote!


----------



## mgarch (May 26, 2013)

Alright everyone, thanks again for voting. Looks like his name will be Leonidas! This does not disappoint, I like this name alot! It fits his personality perfectly


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

He looks really nice! I like Sampson... Don't know if you've already chosen a name yet.


----------



## mgarch (May 26, 2013)

I liked that one too! but yeah he has already been named leonidas. here is a better picture of him! 
View attachment 169594


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

He's so pretty!


----------

